# View The Surge??



## ZOD (Apr 4, 2015)

New to the forum. I've done some searching for an answer to this question with very little luck. What is the workaround that allows you to see the surge areas without going online? If the only way is to go online, then is there a workaround that allows you to reject pings if they are a)pool rides or b)9-11 minutes away without reducing the 80% acceptance rate?

Thanks


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

yeah there's a couple topics on this,but right now someone has to write an app to get this info using Uber API's
there isnt an app yet that will tell u in all regions though

there are a couple apps like nosurge, but are for the pax really


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

The only option right now is to 
turn on the passenger app and move the pin around.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah there's a couple topics on this,but right now someone has to write an app to get this info using Uber API's there isnt an app yet that will tell u in all regions though
> there are a couple apps like nosurge, but are for the pax really


NoSurge works GREAT - it runs as an APP or in a browser window and lets you track the surge with the Uber apps OFF.
Surge Finder[/URL]


ElectroFuzz said:


> The only option right now is to turn on the passenger app and move the pin around.


Surge Finder


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

still an app basically for the pax

***********" it's perfect for drivers who want to monitor surges."
as a driver, we basically want to see the same map we see as if we turn on the driver app,which would show all surge areas in one view really(with zoom in out)
with this app, you have to keep tapping every area in your region to find out if its surging or not


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> with this app, you have to keep tapping every area in your region to find out if its surging or not


When I used it last night, all I had to do was set my location once, and I was able to zoom in/out and see all the surges in my area.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> When I used it last night, all I had to do was set my location once, and I was able to zoom in/out and see all the surges in my area.


well it tried it again, it sorta works for the current area im in, can see like a 20mile radius. Lets say im in laurel. I could see laurel surges. But if arlington was surging at the same time, I wouldnt know unless I move the pin to arlington.

Now of course when you turn on the driver app, you can see all surge locations at once in the whole region. <----- that's what we really want to see without having to log on. I be trying to peek in for 3.4 seconds and a ping will come through (not in surge of course, smh)


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't know... I don't have a problem with it. I can zoom out and see the entire city and suburbs, or zoom in and see a specific area. While zoomed at any level, I can just move the map - wait 10-20 seconds - and it will refresh to the newer area. But if you want something different than that, since the API is apparently available, it shouldn't be that big a deal design a program or app to your liking.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> I don't know... I don't have a problem with it. I can zoom out and see the entire city and suburbs, or zoom in and see a specific area. While zoomed at any level, I can just move the map - wait 10-20 seconds - and it will refresh to the newer area. But if you want something different than that, since the API is apparently available, it shouldn't be that big a deal design a program or app to your liking.


the main thing it doesnt show surge borders like the driver app does.....

but um, the API's are new,so will probably be some more apps later catered to my liking
of course everyone is not a programmer,so designing a program is not an option for me or most people
however locating surges is not a big deal to me, these apps are probably more helpful to the OP
I can wait it out. If there never is an app that can do what turning on the driver app does....no biggie. I'll just find surges the old fashioned way.No big deal


----------



## kwamep (Apr 23, 2015)

Hey, guys. I'm sharing an app I've created which shows the surge zones in real-time without opening the Driver Partner app. WhereMySurgeApp.com - please check it out and let me know what you think! (Currently testing in Washington, DC area)


----------

